
Show HN: Acquainted – Create simple conversational surveys - StevieA
https://getacquainted.co/
======
HenriNext
Very fresh approach, but based on the video this is not really a "chat bot",
but only works with predefined answers?

The landing page is also very thin on details... what kind of survey elements
are supported? Can the surveys branch based on previous answers? Can the
response data be exported?

Oh and the "I Accept Terms and Conditions" link gives error..

~~~
StevieA
Terms and conditions fixed.

Agree about the chatbot bit, we were thinking about changing it to
'conversational' but it's a bit of a mouthful.

Functionality is really basic for this MVP. Simple multiple choice answers, so
no logic or free text entry, but we aim to get those done in the next few
months.

Results are collated in your dashboard, we need to add an export option (it's
on the roadmap). I'm developing this with a mate - we both work full time so
finding the time to work on this as much as we'd like has been a challenge.

Thanks for your feedback.

~~~
HenriNext
I don't think lack of real "chat" is a problem, as long as you are clear about
it.

for me the real attraction was that this looks like a more fun way to answer
boring survey questions, and thus hopefully higher percentage of people will
complete the survey.

Best of luck, and i'll be following how this progresses!

~~~
tixocloud
This was my sentiment exactly when I first showcased on IndieHackers. Seems
like a faster way to complete surveys although I am wondering if you'll be
integrating keypress based responses any time soon so I can just quickly
select my responses - having a more controlled UI seems quicker than trying to
use a mouse to hit a target area.

~~~
wingerlang
Did you actually try the live version? 3 or 4 questions took way longer than
had they all been presented.

I like the idea, but actually using it was a bit frustrating IMO.

~~~
tixocloud
I did but I guess I didn't fully create an actual survey - was mostly test
questions.

What did you find was frustrating about it? I felt the UI gave it a fresh
approach to completing surveys plus the clicking areas are all fairly close.

~~~
wingerlang
Mainly waiting for the questions and answers. It took me 1 minute to answer
something that could have been answered in ~10 seconds tops. And I didn't know
if I had to answer 2 or 200 questions, so a few more and I would have given
up.

